# Thinking of moving to Benidorm



## sarahjez (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi thinking of moving around benidorm area soon. My daughter is 9. What are the schools like and are there many brits in them. Are there certain areas which have more brit kids in schools within the benidorm area thanks sarah


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

sarahjez said:


> Hi thinking of moving around benidorm area soon. My daughter is 9. What are the schools like and are there many brits in them. Are there certain areas which have more brit kids in schools within the benidorm area thanks sarah


Most Brits are in the North part (Levante district)of Benidorm.
There are also quite a few Brits and N.Europeans living just a few km further North in the Alfaz del Pi area.
Both areas seem to have adequate schools but I could not advise you further on them.


----------

